# Femto-photography



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Totally cool - and the potential applications.... wow....

*1,000,000,000,000 Frames/Second Photography - Ramesh Raskar*

_In 1964 MIT professor Harold Edgerton, pioneer of stop-action photography, famously took a photo of a bullet piercing an apple using exposures as short as a few nanoseconds. Inspired by his work, Ramesh Raskar and his team set out to create a camera that could capture not just a bullet (traveling at 850 meters per second) but light itself (nearly 300 million meters per second).

Stop a moment to take that in: photographing light as it moves._​




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Insanely cool. Thanks for posting this.


----------

